# fatty decompression surgery in 3 days



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

hello all!

I'm very happy to have found this board. 

I'm having a fatty decompression surgery in a few days and I was wondering if anyone who's had it can walk me through what it's like. of course my surgeon explained the risks/benefits and what I think a good doctor should explain. but something occurred to me yesterday:

if I'm going to be awake for this procedure, sedated with valium, I'm literally going to see surgical instruments coming at my eye. this freaks me out a little especially if I happen to flinch. they're saying that I'll be really loopy from the Valium but I can't imagine not having some sort of reaction to such an intense circumstance.

I hear that there are some people who undergo this surgery without any sedation whatsoever! while I like the comfort of knowing what's happening with my body, I don't think I could handle that! wouldn't you have to be crazy?

thanks guys in advance!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am not familiar with "fatty decompression surgery." Could you describe what it is?

And welcome to the board!


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks octavia!

evidently, there are two different kinds of orbital decompression surgeries.

1. involving bone from inside the orbit to allow tissues to expand into the newly created space, letting the eyes rest further back.

2. involving only the fatty tissue that has built up behind the eye. this is much less extensive with much shorter recovery times. it is for people whose exophthalmos is mild to medium. the results are not as dramatic.

a lot of the time, when they do the 1st one, they're also taking some fat out.

i found this article that's interesting. after reading this, i'm going to clarify with my doc whether they'll be "carving" out any bone, but as far as i know, they're just removing fat.
http://archopht.ama-assn.org/cgi/reprint/123/12/1671.pdf


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I see. Well, I can't help with the "walking you through what it's like" but I will definitely agree with you that one would have to be at least slightly crazy to have that surgery without any sedation. 

Maybe others on the forum can help with the surgery part...


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

crazy indeed. 

i've never taken valium. i know how it works to suppress the CNS, but i don't know what it "feels" like. any experience with that?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope...can't help you there. 

But I can tell you that Oxycodone makes me very loopy. As does one of my stomach medicines...to the point that I had to ask my doc for a different one so I could take it and still drive, work, etc. She looked at me like I had three heads when I told her how loopy it made me. Apparently it doesn't affect most people that way.

Enjoy the Valium...many people do!


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

i'll try... :scared0011:

i'd love to hear from anyone who has gone through this.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I wish you the best. No experience here either.


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

thanks webster2!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amiwoj said:


> thanks octavia!
> 
> evidently, there are two different kinds of orbital decompression surgeries.
> 
> ...


Your eye (the globe) should be covered with a soft vinyl cover that fits on the globe. Kind of like the glasses you wear in the tanning bed but only for one eye and no peep hole.

I had extensive orbital decompression due to very advanced exophthalmos. I personally would be interested in a full report when you are able.

What day are you having this so we can keep you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

hey andros,

it's this wednesday morning. i called them this morning and they said that if i still feel anxious after the valium, they'll just give me more. 

i will report asap with what i remember. i read that valium may cause anterograde amnesia so there's a chance that my memory may be a little fuzzy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amiwoj said:


> hey andros,
> 
> it's this wednesday morning. i called them this morning and they said that if i still feel anxious after the valium, they'll just give me more.
> 
> i will report asap with what i remember. i read that valium may cause anterograde amnesia so there's a chance that my memory may be a little fuzzy.


If you don't remember; I won't complain. That would be a blessing if one would care to think about it.

I had the eyelids lowered while awake and I survived. Not something one is just dying to do but I am confident you are going to be fine and your eyes will be so much better w/all that congestion gone.

Are you taking before and after photos?

Will keep you in my thoughts and prayers Weds.


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

i will take before & afters. i'm a photographer too so i'll be able to keep other variables constant so the comparisons are fair.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amiwoj said:


> i will take before & afters. i'm a photographer too so i'll be able to keep other variables constant so the comparisons are fair.


Hey; professional photographs? What more could we ask for! Whooooooooooohoo!

Bless your heart; your are going to be fine!


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

it's been about 24 hours now. feeling somewhat better than I thought I would.

I remember everything about the surgery so I'm going to write a post today with some info and pics. I'll start a new thread with a "not for the faint of heart" warning.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great to hear from you!

Looking forward to the details. I think.


----------



## amiwoj (Oct 2, 2011)

play by play just posted.


----------

